# Joining a panel perpendicular to face frame



## jgoeden (Mar 19, 2013)

Hopefully I can ask this right. Looking for figure out a good joint that's strong that I can glue a panel (bottom of a cabinet) to the face frame. I have a picture of my design that has the joint I"m talking about in question. Basically the panel is parallel to the ground and the face frame piece is vertical. How do you join them together? Just glue? Dowels, biscuits, modified M&T???

Thanks!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Panel rests in a rabbet cut in the frame member.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Ditto kazoo


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Some people would use pocket screws from underside.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I built something very similar to what you're building.

First I built the carcase and put the face on it.










Then I built the frame and panel with the legs on it.










Then I use screws (not drywall screws) and screwed through the case work into the leg.










It's been sitting in my house for the last 5 years and hasn't fallen apart yet.


----------

